

First Jolla Sailfish smartphones will ship on November 27 - MehdiEG
http://www.techhive.com/article/2063580/first-jolla-sailfish-smartphones-will-ship-on-november-27.html

======
Zigurd
This is the first high-spec handset with one of the new OSs. You can get
Firefox OS on a fairly lo-spec device, and that's probably good for Mozilla's
ability to mature their product, but this launch will determine if any of the
new OSs can compete with iOS and Android on first tier OEMs' devices.

